# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أهمية الحفظ لطالب العلم

## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ عَمْرَو بْنِ أَخْطَبَ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: صَلَّى بِنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْفَجْرَ، وَصَعِدَ الْمِنْبَرَ فَخَطَبَنَا حَتَّى حَضَرَتِ الظُّهْرُ، فَنَزَلَ فَصَلَّى، ثُمَّ صَعِدَ الْمِنْبَرَ، فَخَطَبَنَا حَتَّى حَضَرَتِ الْعَصْرُ، ثُمَّ نَزَلَ فَصَلَّى، ثُمَّ صَعِدَ الْمِنْبَرَ، فَخَطَبَنَا حَتَّى غَرَبَتِ الشَّمْسُ، فَأَخْبَرَنَا بِمَا كَانَ وَبِمَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ، *فَأَعْلَمُنَا أَحْفَظُنَا*([1]).
وقد رغَّب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمة في الحفظ؛ فقال في خطبة الوداع: «*فَلْيُبْلِغِ الشَّاهِدُ الْغَائِبَ**([2])*»، ودعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن سمع مقالته وحديثه فحفظه فبلَّغه كما سمعه؛ دعا له بالنضارة وهي النعمة والبهجة؛ فَعَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*نَضَّرَ اللَّهُ عَبْدًا سَمِعَ مَقَالَتِي فَوَعَاهَا ثُمَّ بَلَّغَهَا عَنِّي؛ فَرُبَّ حَامِلِ فِقْهٍ غَيْرِ فَقِيهٍ، وَرُبَّ حَامِلِ فِقْهٍ إِلَى مَنْ هُوَ أَفْقَهُ مِنْهُ*([3])».
وكان العلماء من سلف هذه الأمة في الحفظ بمقام عالٍ، لا يدانيهم فيه أحد من علماء الأمم السالفة؛ فحفظوا على الأمة حديث نبيها وسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحضُّوا من بعدهم على الحفظ([4]).
عَنْ أَبِي مُعَاوِيَةَ، قَالَ: قَالَ لَنَا الْأَعْمَشُ: احْفَظُوا مَا جَمَعْتُمْ؛ فَإِنَّ الَّذِي يَجْمَعُ وَلَا يَحْفَظُ كَالرَّجُلِ كَانَ جَالِسًا عَلَى خِوَانٍ([5]) يَأْخُذُ لُقْمَةً لُقْمَةً فَيُنْبِذُهَا وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ، فَمَتَى تَرَاهُ يَشْبَعُ؟([6])
وَعَنْ يَمُوتِ بْنِ الْمُزَرِّعِ الْعَبْدِيِّ رحمه الله [ت304هـ]، قَالَ: لَيْسَ الْعِلْمُ مَا حَوَاهُ الْقِمَطْرُ([7])؛ إِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ مَا حَوَاهُ الصَّدْرُ.
وعن عبد الرزاق قال: كُلُّ عِلْمٍ لَا يَدْخُلُ مَعَ صَاحِبِهِ الْحَمَّامَ فَلَا تَعُدَّهُ عِلْمًا([8]).
ومقصد عبد الرزاق – رحمه الله - أن يقول([9]): إن العلم هو ما وعته الذاكرة فاستغنت به عن الكتب والأسفار، وأصبحتْ رموزه منقوشة على لوح الذاكرة، ومحفورة على صفحة القلب؛ كما قال الشافعي رحمه الله في هذا المعنى:
عِلمي مَعي حَيثُما يَمَّمتُ يَنفَعُني

 


 

قَلبي وِعاءٌ لَهُ لا بَطنُ صُندوقِ


إِن كُنتُ في البَيتِ كانَ العِلمُ فيهِ مَعي

 


 

أَو كُنتُ في السوقِ كانَ العِلمُ في السوقِ







​
*وقد سُئِلَ فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:* ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة في طلب العلم؟ هل يكون بحفظ المتون في علوم الشريعة أم فهمها؟ نرجو التوضيح حفظكم الله تعالى.
*فأجاب بقوله:* على طالب العلم أن يبدأ شيئًا فشيئًا، فعليك أن تبدأ في الأصول والقواعد والضوابط وما أشبه ذلك من المختصرات مع المتون؛ لأن المختصرات سلم إلى المطولات، لكن لابد من معرفة الأصول والقواعد ومن لم يعرف الأصول حُرِمَ الوصول؛ وكثير من طلبة العلم تجده يحفظ مسائل كثيرة لكن ليس عنده أصل، لو تأتيه مسألة واحدة شاذة عما كان يحفظه ما استطاع أن يعرف لها حلًّا، لكن إذا عرف الضوابط والأصول استطاع أن يحكم على كل مسألة جزئية من مسائله، ولهذا فأنا أَحُثُّ إخواني على معرفة الأصول والضوابط والقواعد؛ لما فيها من الفائدة العظيمة، وهذا شيء جربناه وشاهدناه مع غيرنا، على أن الأصول هي المهم.
ومنها حفظ المختصرات، وقد أراد بعض الناس أن يمكروا بنا فقالوا لنا: "إن الحفظ لا فائدة فيه، وإن المعنى هو الأصل"؛ ولكن الحمد لله أنه أنقذنا من هذه الفكرة، وحفظنا ما شاء الله أن نحفظ من متون النحو وأصول الفقه والتوحيد.
وعلى هذا فلا يُستهان بالحفظ، فالحفظ هو الأصل، ولعلَّ أحدًا منكم الآن يذكر عبارات قرأها من قبل مدة طويلة، فالحفظ مهم لطالب العلم حتى وإن كان فيه صعوبة، ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن نكون ممن اهتدوا بطريقة سلفنا الصالح وأن يجعلنا من الهداة المهتدين، إنه جواد كريم([10]).
يقول الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله: ((فهل من عودةٍ إلى أصالةِ الطلَبِ في دِراسةِ المختَصَراتِ الْمُعتَمَدَةِ، لا على المذَكَّرَاتِ، وفي حِفْظِها لا الاعتمادِ على الفَهْمِ فحَسْبُ، حتى ضاعَ الطلَّابُ فلا حِفْظَ ولا فَهْمَ)).
ويعلق الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله على عبارة الشيخ بكر فيقول: ((أي علم بلا حفظ يزول سريعًا، وكانوا زمان يعيبون علينا يقولون: لا تتعب نفسك في حفظ المتن، وعليك بالفهم الفهم، لكن وجدنا أننا ضائعون إذا لم يكن عندنا حفظ، وما انتفعنا والله إلا بما حفظنا من المتون، ولولا أنَّ الله نفعنا بذلك لضاع علينا علم عظيم.
فلا تغتر بمن يقول: الفهم؛ ولهذا الدعاة القائلون بالفهم لو سألتهم أو ناقشتهم لوجدتهم ضحلاء، ليس عندهم علم([11])))اهـ.
وهذه قصة طريفة حدثت لأبي حامد الغزالي رحمه الله، تدل على منزلة الحفظ وأهميته.
سَافر الغزالي رحمه الله إِلَى جرجان إِلَى الإِمَام أبي نصر الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يِّ وعَلَّق عَنهُ التعليقة، ثمَّ رَجَعَ إِلَى طوس.
قَالَ الإِمَام أسعد الميهني: فَسَمعته يَقُول: قُطِعَتْ علينا الطَّرِيقُ، وَأخذ العَيَّارون([12]) جَمِيع مَا معي ومضوا، فتبعتهم فَالْتَفت إِلَيَّ مقدمهم، وَقَالَ: ارْجع، وَيحك، وَإِلَّا هَلَكتَ.
فَقلت لَهُ: أَسأَلك بِالَّذِي ترجو السَّلامَة مِنْهُ أَن تَرُدَّ عليَّ تعليقتي فَقَط؛ فَمَا هِيَ بِشَيْء تنتفعون بِهِ.
فَقَالَ لي: وَمَا هِيَ تعليقتك؟
فَقلت: كتبٌ فِي تِلْكَ المِخلاة هَاجَرتُ لسماعها وكتابتها وَمَعْرِفَة علمهَا.
فَضَحِك، وَقَالَ: كَيفَ تَدعِي أَنَّك عرفتَ علمهَا وَقد أخذناها مِنْك فتجردت من مَعْرفَتهَا وَبقيت بِلَا علم.
ثمَّ أَمرَ بعضَ أَصْحَابه فَسلَّم إِلَيَّ المخلاة.
قَالَ الْغَزالِيُّ: فَقلت: هَذَا مستنطق أنطقه الله ليرشدني بِهِ فِي أَمْرِي.
فَلَمَّا وافيت طوس أَقبلت على الِاشْتِغَال ثَلَاث سِنِين حَتَّى حفظت جَمِيع مَا علقته، وصرت بِحَيْثُ لَو قطع عليَّ الطَّرِيق لم أتجرد من علمي([13]).

[1])) أخرجه مسلم (2892).

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (1741)، ومسلم (1679).

[3])) أخرجه أحمد (21590)، وأبو داود (3660)، والترمذي (2656)، وقال: «حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ» وابن ماجه (230)، وصححه الألباني في ((صحيح الجامع)) (6763).

[4])) ((مراتب طلب العلم))، للشيخ رسلان (91).

[5])) الخوان: المائدة. والْخَاءُ وَالْوَاوُ وَالنُّونُ أَصْلٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ التَّنَقُّصُ.
سُئِلَ ثَعْلَبٌ، فَقِيلَ: يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقَالَ إِنَّ الْخِوَانَ يُسَمَّى خِوَانًا لِأَنَّهُ يُتَخَوَّنُ مَا عَلَيْهِ؛ أَيْ: يُنْتَقَصُ. فَقَالَ: مَا يَبْعُدُ ذَلِكَ. ((مقاييس اللغة)) (2/ 231).

[6])) ((الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع)) (2/ 248).

[7])) القِمَطْرُ والقِمْطَرةُ: مَا تُصان فِيهِ الْكُتُبُ. (لسان).

[8])) السابق.

[9])) ((مراتب طلب العلم)) (91).

[10])) ((مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين)) (26/ 205).

[11])) ((شرح حلية طالب العلم) (75).

[12])) العيارون: قُطَّاع الطريق.

[13])) ((طبقات الشافعية الكبرى)) للسبكي (6/ 195).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تذكرة لطلبة العلم

----------

